# My latest batch



## titan (May 6, 2007)

Here's my most recent source of backpain: 4 cords of fresh maple+birch.I enjoy the splitting-just wish I could coerce someone else into piling the stuff.


----------



## Todd (May 12, 2007)

Nice pile. I feel your pain, it's also hard for me to get the whole famdamily involved when it comes to firewood.


----------



## titan (May 12, 2007)

Yeah..everybody finds a way to be elsewhere come stacking time.Oh well,the exercise won't hurt me(that's what I keep telling myself anyway).


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Jun 5, 2007)

dammm.......nice pile. I'm still sore from cutting this weekend.


----------



## myzamboni (Jun 5, 2007)

Tell the famdamily if they don't help stack, they get to stand out in the cold come winter ;-)


----------



## detmurds (Jun 6, 2007)

I split and stacked about 3 cords since last Thursday.  My 17 year old son did most of the work though.


----------



## jpl1nh (Jun 20, 2007)

detmurds said:
			
		

> I split and stacked about 3 cords since last Thursday.  My 17 year old son did most of the work though.


 Your raising your son right!


----------



## WarmGuy (Jun 20, 2007)

I like stacking, especially if I don't have to do it all at once.  That is, split for 15 minutes, stack the result, etc.

It also helps if you work on trying to make the stack nice and neat -- more rewarding.


----------



## DiscoInferno (Jun 21, 2007)

WarmGuy said:
			
		

> I like stacking, especially if I don't have to do it all at once.  That is, split for 15 minutes, stack the result, etc.
> 
> It also helps if you work on trying to make the stack nice and neat -- more rewarding.



Problem is sometimes it seems like it takes me half an hour to stack 15 minutes of split wood!

I did one particularly nice and orderly pile this year, all cross-stacked except at the top.  Took forever, and I did not enjoy it.  My inner OCD comes out for wood stacking, which would amaze anyone who has seen my messy office.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 21, 2007)

Cutting wood sucks.

Hauling wood sucks.

Splitting wood sucks.

Stacking wood sucks.

Heating with the product of the above is the nuts!


----------



## begreen (Jun 21, 2007)

After being stuck inside with computer screens most of the time, anything I can do, including cutting, hauling, splitting, stacking wood is bonus time for me. And I can always use the exercise and love being outside.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jun 21, 2007)

Move it here, move it there, stack it there, move it here, move it there, burn it, move the ashes.  And that doesn't include cutting down and all that moving.


----------



## titan (Jun 21, 2007)

Splitting by hand gets the adrenaline ripping.There is something wonderfully primeval about cleaving into a fresh round with all the wanton savagery one can muster.....all the while doing something productive as well.Maybe proper technique plays a small role too.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 22, 2007)

Titan said:
			
		

> Splitting by hand gets the adrenaline ripping.There is something wonderfully primeval about cleaving into a fresh round with all the wanton savagery one can muster.....all the while doing something productive as well.Maybe proper technique plays a small role too.



Buy a splitter. Go caveman on a steak. Don't use a knife and fork.


----------



## titan (Jun 22, 2007)

No way, splitters are out as long as I can swing the old maul.I'm way too young to let hydraulics take the credit. I would purchase a machine that could pile for me though.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 22, 2007)

Titan said:
			
		

> No way, splitters are out as long as I can swing the old maul.I'm way too young to let hydraulics take the credit. I would purchase a machine that could pile for me though.



"I'm way too young to..."

Famous last words. Kinda like "Hey Bubba. Hold my beer and watch this!'


----------

